# Thompson CV Joints



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! I'm totally sold on this. This has got to be the best joint ever invented!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Good find, thats interesting.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Wow! I'm totally sold on this. This has got to be the best joint ever invented!
> 
> YouTube - Thompson new CV joint invention


 
I agree.. Would be a much better,stronger cv on our atvs.........:agreed:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it would give back the power robbed by a big lift with steep axle angles!
heck longer axles themselves reduce torque.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That is amazing :bigok: Great find now we need to contact them with demensions


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

For real. Just think.. No more cv boots and nasty grease.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I did I offered to sent them my old axle who knows what they might say


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

That is pretty cool. Watching him stop that cv joint by just applying some angle was interesting to see. I bet they cost a pretty penny. LoL! Maybe no grease but i'd still want a boot to cover it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah you would have to keep the mud out with something


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

where do we buy them? i am sold


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

All the break down of this is on the website attachment I posted.. I like that you found a video of them though, we can even put a light weigh boot cover on them to keep the heavy mud off but this would def. be a better design. Are there any of the sponsers that can make this product available and somewhat affordable.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Not to be pessimistic, but we can't get an oil seal made...much less a cv joint....lol


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

Aww come on man you gotta be optimistic... they can make them larger for trains and they run them on 3 rotor helicopters, Why cant it be possible to make it small for the ATV world.. It'd be a great product and if stronger than most modern CV joints and be able to give back lost power and more angle.. It'd sell!! Now if we can also do something about rear knuckles..maybe make them outta billet


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm thinking group-buy!! We send them the specs..or one complete axle setup, they design & Fab...we buy in bulk through MIMB.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

sounds like a plan


----------

